# Is It cruel?



## Realangel50 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi

my mollies and platys are pregnant and we dont have a second tank for the babies to grow in.. we dont really have the time!! Is it cruel to leave the babies in the tank with the grown ups to hide for survival? Hubby says no, cos its what would happen in the wild. we have lots of plants and rocks for the babies to hide in but i kinda feel bad :help:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

not cruel its nature and its a part of keeping live bearers if u try to save all the babies u will simply be over run.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

No, I don't believe you are being cruel. Some should survive. Like revolution said, it's a part of nature.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Nope, not cruel.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

if you could add some floating riccia would be good for the fry to have where to hide


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Or Java moss, but yeah not cruel


----------



## Realangel50 (Oct 5, 2010)

We had 2 babies that survived for a week and now they have disappeared  I think the Gouramis had them .. they were doing a good job of hiding in the plants abd rocks but we havent seen them for 3 days now :'(

We are going to get some Java moss to give the next lot a chance.


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Gourami's are beasts. Lovely to look at, but the two I had made a good feast out of all of my neons ._.;


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Tank separator.


----------

